# Software im Homeverzeichnis installieren

## Mr. Anderson

Hallo,

die Frage wurde sicher schon mehrfach gestellt, aber die Suche ist unergiebig, da alle Schlagwörter hunderte von anderen Treffern ergeben. Also bitte nicht hauen. ^^

Ich habe ein Benutzerkonto an einem Uni-Pool. Dort läuft Gentoo wahlweise mit KDE oder GNOME. Ich verwende in der Regel KDE. Nun logge ich mich oft ein und wollte den langweiligen "Splash Screen" auswechseln. Für die meisten schönen Splash Screens benötigt man aber Moodin, welches nicht installiert ist. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass ich das irgendwie installiere und nutzen kann? Das Hauptproblem, das ich habe, ist, dass ich die Such-Pfade nicht anpassen kann. Das klappt ohne Probleme für jede Shell mit der entsprechenden rc, aber wie ich generell Umgebungsvariablen beim Start ändern kann, habe ich bisher nicht herausgefunden. Eine ~/.xsession bringt mich bisher auch nicht weiter, denn jede Änderung mit export gilt ja nur im Kontext und wird am Ende des Skriptes wieder fallen gelassen. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit?

Oder allgemeiner: gibt es eine Möglichkeit, Software im Home-Verzeichnis zu installieren, sodass die nötigen Pfade bereits beim Einloggen gesetzt sind?

----------

## JoHo42

,Hmm

so ganz genau kann ich Dir das mit dem Splash auch nicht beantworten.

Ist auch die Frage, ob die um Home-Verzeichnis rechte hast, Programme zu starten.

Aber eine Art Autostart unter KDE gibt es, die du gebrauchen kannst:

/home/USERNAME/.kde/Autostart

Hier kannst du Skripte reinlegen, die KDE beim starten ausfuerhen soll.

Umgebungsvariablen, kannst du vielleicht mit Hilfe der

/home/USERNAME/.bashrc anpassen.

Vielleicht hilft Dir das was weiter.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Danke. Diese Möglichkeiten sind es aber, die eben nicht ausreichen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wenn es sich um ausführbare Programme handelt, sollte es doch reichen, die im home Verzeichnis zu kompillieren und die nach dem make entstandene ausführbare Programmdatei in den kde autostart zu verlinken.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

>  Eine ~/.xsession bringt mich bisher auch nicht weiter, denn jede Änderung mit export gilt ja nur im Kontext und wird am Ende des Skriptes wieder fallen gelassen.

 

Aber nicht, wenn du es stattdessen in die .xprofile schreibst (meines Wissens zumindest).

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    Eine ~/.xsession bringt mich bisher auch nicht weiter, denn jede Änderung mit export gilt ja nur im Kontext und wird am Ende des Skriptes wieder fallen gelassen. 
> 
> Aber nicht, wenn du es stattdessen in die .xprofile schreibst (meines Wissens zumindest).

 

So, mittlerweile habe ich das mal ausprobiert. Und: es funktioniert einwandfrei. Danke für den Tipp.  :Smile: 

----------

